# Abbey



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this, poor girl.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl and so heartbreaking to read this.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

Oh my god I'm so sorry. Thats awful.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Way, way too young! 

Sleep softly sweet Abbey.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.....poor sweet baby!

RIP Abbey....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh, my God, I am so very sorry for sweet Abbey and her family!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I've never heard of a cancer taking a dog so young! I'm so very sorry. Prayers and positive thoughts to sweet Abbey's family.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's so sad, and so scary. Many prayers to the family.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Laura, was that Tag's littermate?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my, devastating news.  Her family must be heartbroken.

Please give them hugs from us and let them know we are praying for them at this incredibility difficult time.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sad to read this  poor little angel she was way too young  run free sweet Abbey! Our Daisy will look after her for you


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So, so sorry about poor little Abbey. So heartbreaking when they are taken so young!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

that is so sad...she had so much more life to live...big hugs to her family


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This is heartbreaking! RIP sweet baby girl.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My sweet little red curly girl, I knew you looked just like JOY when she was a baby. I loved you from the minute I saw your picture because of that. I am so sorry you had to leave so soon, I am sure your family is devastated. Rest in Peace


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Omg, she was in your last litter, susan wanted her, this is so sad, today is bringing bad news.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Laura I'm so sorry!

I'm stunned that this could happen to one so young - and I remember all of your puppy pics! Poor baby... 

Is there a way you can test all the other puppies of the litter? Do the vets see this as a fluke?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Laura, was that Tag's littermate?


Yes, and to say it scares the HE!! out of me is an understatement. I've done a lot of research and talked to my vet, who also has done a lot of searching, and they can't say, for certain, that osteocarc is herediary or not.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

This is so heartbreaking. I'm so incredibly sorry to hear this. Rest in peace, sweet Abbey. Prayers for her family--and for you, DNL.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of sweet Abbey. She was a beautiful pup.


----------



## Goldengirl4 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of this sweet angel. Run free sweet little Abbey!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

so heartbreaking..


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Prayers going out to all of the family and friends of dear sweet Abbey. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for the loss of sweet Abbey. My deepest condolences to you and her family. She had a life ahead of her, way too young to become an angel.
Run free, run fast, run like wind sweet Abbey.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry. She was just a baby...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you contacted Rhonda Hovan and asked her what her opinion is? She is the absolute guru of golden cancers. She is a wonderful person and I'm sure would be glad to hear from you.
She's at [email protected] I believe.




DNL2448 said:


> Yes, and to say it scares the HE!! out of me is an understatement. I've done a lot of research and talked to my vet, who also has done a lot of searching, and they can't say, for certain, that osteocarc is herediary or not.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry, so young,


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So heartbreaking, I am so sorry to hear this sweet little girl was here on earth such a short time. 

Godspeed baby girl.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

How absolutely tragic this is. I am so sorry for the family and may the sweet baby RIP.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your sad loss. Your world will have been brighter having sweet Abbey with you, even though her time on this earth was so short. I'm sure she's a happy & safe little angel, looking down on you. x


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear about lossing Abbey, its always heartbreaking to lose a pet especially so young. Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

This is so horrible, she was just baby. It's horrible whenever they leave us but to see a young one leave, it's just awful.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

She's truly an angel now.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. Life was so unfair to her.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I have asked my Beau to keep Abbey safe across the bridge and show her all the fun places to run and pray.
So heartbreaking...my heart goes out to you and her family.


----------

